# What's your 2015 theme????



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Pumpkinpie, would the Deadwood Haunted Saloon & Casino be a Western theme by chance?

We are pretty set on a Freaky Tiki theme next year.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

It would, and I bet if u think real hard you'll figure out who we are inspired by 

I love the freaky tiki...I keep saying that's on my to do list but Missouri weather is too unpredictable and I want it to be outside....maybe I can do it in summer lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

(fingers crossed) Mad Scientist's Laboratory!! I can't wait!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love that theme Hilda!!! U will knock it out of the park I'm sure


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> 2) Addams Family Dead and Breakfast


If you do... 
I saw a fun Cousin It prop somewhere. 
Grab those Dollar Tree grass skirts when you see them this summer. You need a bunch!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I saw that too, btw did u ever get him finished???


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If I do I also want to do a paper mache marlin and try to attempt a paper mache standing bear...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> I saw that too, btw did u ever get him finished???


hahaha I thought you saw him. Yes. I did.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

BTW, I am going to sell off many of my Western accessories after Halloween, so let me know if there is anything of interest. Would certainly set it aside for anyone here. 

I usually go to the annual high school and church rummage sales around here to find stuff all year. Already hit the Freaky Tiki jackpot when there was what looked like a whole huge pile of Luau party items being sold at the high school sale. I bought almost all of it. That's one reason to have that theme next year, rather than keep storing it. Planning on using lots of DT grass skirts too!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

He looks fabulous!!!!

And yes, excellent reason to pick the theme...I'll keep an eye out for your sale in case we go western


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hilda said:


> hahaha I thought you saw him. Yes. I did.
> 
> View attachment 223507


that is awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am trying to decided what to do for 2015

maybe no certain order
pirates
dark wizard of oz 
gypsy would love to create a gypsy wagon or whole village 

are some of the ideas throwing around nothing has hit me like thats it and this next year we are going all out on what ever we do .


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The gypsy idea is really different. I like it.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Definitely Addams Family. You could get pretty creative with games and decorations with a theme like that!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> The gypsy idea is really different. I like it.


ya that is what i was thinking i am leaning toward just cause i have never seen it done and could see what cool creations i could make 

oh just had a thought could have gypsy town that then leads to the dark gypsy town and use my grim reaper teller i have kinda like like and dark if that makes sencne lol
or maybe Gypsy Caravan Theatre
ok brain storming in action lol
or a gypsy carnival


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Though I would love to see the wizard of oz...I'm thinking gypsy would be fa~boo~lous.... all the beautiful fabrics, the music...and y am I thinking there's a movie with an evil gypsy who puts a hex on someone....

K now u need to have someone fashion some wheels and turn that playhouse into a gypsy wagon


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you seen the post on the Fortune Teller's Thread in PARTY IDEAS about the gypsy musical? All the songs and everything are there!! I also got a kick A$$ CD in my first Reaper gift of gypsy music plus some gypsy violin music form another member here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Though I would love to see the wizard of oz...I'm thinking gypsy would be fa~boo~lous.... all the beautiful fabrics, the music...and y am I thinking there's a movie with an evil gypsy who puts a hex on someone....
> 
> K now u need to have someone fashion some wheels and turn that playhouse into a gypsy wagon


lol now that would be cool haha have a wagon train of playhouse gypsy wagons lol


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

We alternate years, even years are "theme heavy" (this year is Voodoo on the bayou), odd years are "theme light", where we pick one simple focus. Next year we'll probably do ghosts.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the idea of ghosts too!! I have seriously thought about doing that. Our ghost town this year had a couple of ghosts, but I like the idea of simply focusing on ghosts.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have my heart set on doing a Dark Disney theme. I want to have vignettes out of my favorite rides (Haunted Mansion and Pirates) and some infamous Disney villain references. Bought the Snow White witch this year with plans to use her in this theme for 2015. There are also some current threads of folks doing Disney inspired parties/haunts this year that I will continue to watch for ideas.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love your odds even thing, that would definitely make hubby happy lol. 

Love the disney/villains theme...very cool!!!! Someone here recently posted pics of their 4 villains that were just jaw dropping (I'll see if I can find them)....

As for pirates, that's our theme this year....super fun!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ill be all settled into my new house by next year so I am actually planning my very first garage haunt! So excited! I am going to set up different scenes rather than a walk through scare with actors and such.I want to create little separate scenes. My kids are still small and wont miss trick or treating so I wont do a full scale haunt. Just going to section the garage off into separate squares for different scene set ups.

Vampire Castle
Headless Horseman
Phantom Of The Opera
Haunted Wedding
Edgar Allan Poe
Witches

These are actually the themes that I normally do anyway but want to create a whole scene for each one. Everything including the walls, props, etc....like little mini rooms so ill just need to build walls/partitions between the scenes. Will be fun decorating the walls for each scene


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Booswife, Check out KittyVibe's albums for ideas on how to do it. She does a great garage set-up with many difference scenes partitioned off from one another. As I remember, she has small "rooms" for Sleepy Hollow, pirates, clowns, Egyptian mummies, vampires, spiders, and witches. All the scenes are very detailed and fun to go through.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Paint It Black Thanks so much for the info! So helpful!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Ill be all settled into my new house by next year so I am actually planning my very first garage haunt! So excited! I am going to set up different scenes rather than a walk through scare with actors and such.I want to create little separate scenes. My kids are still small and wont miss trick or treating so I wont do a full scale haunt. Just going to section the garage off into separate squares for different scene set ups.
> 
> Vampire Castle
> Headless Horseman
> ...


that sounds so cool i look forward to seeing this


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love that idea booswife...going to check out kitty vibe now


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wah, we're taking a break next year. But I've been wanting to do either a Dark Circus or Phobia theme.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah hubby wants to skip next year so we have 2 years to prepare for our Deathly Hallows (Dark Harry Potter). But I know as next year gets closer we will both regret it and be in a mad dash to get everything ready.

We did the CarnEVIL theme a few years ago and I have to say it's been my favorite. As for the phobia themes....all I can say is you have to do a "Are you afraid of the dark" game, just like the TV show....complete with night vision camera and everything. Oh I can just imagine....too fun


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ha, that's what I'm thinking!



pumpkinpie said:


> Yeah hubby wants to skip next year so we have 2 years to prepare


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I have no idea what I want to do next year. Leaning towards Scary Tales or Zombies. I loved the Carnevil theme too, and kept a lot of my props from that so I may go with a " DON'T go under the "Big Top" circus theme. 

Thinner was a good gypsy movie.. Stephen King


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Lawd, I just want to get through this year! 

I'm eating, breathing, and sleeping Ghostbusters. Not that that's a bad thing, mind you. But haven't even begun to contemplate 2015, nor will I for a while. However, I need to pounce on the day after Halloween sales, so might have to ponder on it sooner rather than later.


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

I normally hold theme Halloween parties the weekend before Halloween. Some of them themes have been 80's, Saturday night live characters, famous dead people, super heir and villains as just a few examples.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well after much talk we have decided to move in 2015 not sure if it will be into a house or town house so my decoration outside maybe cut way down and theme deciding may have to wait till spring lol


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> So with the season and the build slowly coming to an end I can't help but think about clearance sales and next year's theme....
> 
> We're still on the fence if we will be hosting a party next year, but thanks to so many great inspirations this year we definetly have our imaginations in overdrive.
> 
> ...


Great ideas you have there. I can't wait to see what you choose to use.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

lots of great themes in here Glad I came across the thread.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Next year I am leaning towards Asylum/Hospital theme. If not that, I may actually do something more exclusive and low-key since my guest list kind of got out of hand this year. People are realizing how awesome my parties are and want to bring all their friends, lol. But if I go low-key I'm thinking traditional vintage Halloween.

This year I am doing clown/carnival and may be looking to sell some of my items into one lump of random goodness, so if anyone is planning to do clowns next year my stuff may help!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We decided today to do a Hocus Pocus theme for our front porch next year. A little Sanderson Sisters never hurt anyone, haha.... Im pretty excited about this. Our porch is small so it wont be to hard, ill need a book, a black flame candle, a black cat and the sisters 

and of course we are still doing our scenes in the garage. THe Sanderson Sisters will just be for the front porch


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> well after much talk we have decided to move in 2015 not sure if it will be into a house or town house so my decoration outside maybe cut way down and theme deciding may have to wait till spring lol


Saki, that is exactly what happened to me with this move. I went from a huge yard with no fences, my neighbors didn't mind me putting overflow in their yards to a tiny little duplex yard. I have so much stuff and not enough room for it all  Totally messed up my plans for this year. Im just going to do the best I can with it. It wont be my dream but it'll be okay. Im trying to focus more on next year now so I wont be thinking about what could have been for this year. Ive already started on a black flame candle for a Hocus Pocus theme

If you wait til you move it might help you decide which theme to go with after you see your yard.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki, that is exactly what happened to me with this move. I went from a huge yard with no fences, my neighbors didn't mind me putting overflow in their yards to a tiny little duplex yard. I have so much stuff and not enough room for it all  Totally messed up my plans for this year. Im just going to do the best I can with it. It wont be my dream but it'll be okay. Im trying to focus more on next year now so I wont be thinking about what could have been for this year. Ive already started on a black flame candle for a Hocus Pocus theme
> 
> If you wait til you move it might help you decide which theme to go with after you see your yard.


yep I so agree the inside I can go crazy and hey we plan on having a garage so can use it to right now I do not have one. so I may just work on props for the inside of house theme and wait till I see what kind of yard we will have . 

I am excited to see your haunt next year for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been asked by some friends who have a huge house to do my Halloween party over there next year. i am tossing this idea around


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

Usually when I wake up the day after the party my next year theme is crystal clear. Today this was not the case. I don't know if it is because I absolutely loved the theme we did this year so much (Dark side of Oz) or if I am just for once torn in so many directions. My front runners are:

A Dead Hollywood Theme (it's so different and so open to personal interpretation for costumes)
A Freak Show (but I think the American Horror Story season will commercialize this too much)
Tombstone ( I just think this would be so much fun and a lot easier to put together and could incorporate lots of my bucky's and previous year items)
Pumpkin Massacre (I envision pumpkins of all types and sizes, real and paper mache all over the place)

I know we will do each one of these over the next few years, it's just a matter of which one first. 
(Now back to browsing for a huge parachute.....)


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I am doing a "Scary Tales" theme next yr. Have many ideas twirling around in my head....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Nope... I'm not doing one next year. Or better yet I'm not doing anything next year!!!! But then again I say that every year right about now.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Next year's theme is a nod to The Shining, Disney's Haunted House, and Universal Studio's Tower of Terror. We're calling it "Masked Ball at the Haunted Hotel Hollywood." I've even written the invite!

"Saturday, October 31, 75th anniversary of the glittering masked ball at the Hotel Hollywood. A night that would go down in infamy. The story remains shrouded, and those who were there refused to speak. But soon after, the once grand hotel closed its doors and fell into decay. Tonight it opens one last time, for one last bash, before the wrecking ball comes to bury the remains...along with the ghosts."


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, our party was Saturday and was an absolute blast! Our house guests and a few other friends that we had breakfast with on Sunday were already talking about next year!

Seems that a superhero or Comic-Con sort of theme has a lot of traction. So that might be a strong front runner at this point.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everyone's plans sound awesome!!!! We too did our party Saturday (pirates), I made mention that we might skip next year and got quite a bit of grumbling. Now hubby's added a 4th choice to our list (not my decorating favorite but costumes would be fun) Battle of the Bands. Everyone would have to come as an 80s hair band, we'd do karaoke/rock band and give out gold records or a gold guitar...I'm thinking the kitchen could be back stage. Let them party like rock stars, pizza, booze and drugs (candy "pills", green rice crispy that look like weed, syringe jello shots...u see where I'm going)

Not sure yet though....


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

We have about 5 ideas that we are brain storming. Before we had our party last year we already knew that this year was going to be CarEvil, so it's a little frustrating that we don't have our theme already.

Our ideas

-Bloody Asylum
-Haunted Mansion
-Day of the Dead
-Ghostly Prohibition
-Zombie 80's prom

I'm pretty sure that we are going with Bloody Asylum, but those are the other ideas that we have.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Leaning toward Famous Dead People.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, I just saw that there's going to b a Ghostbusters 3 (predicted to b out in 2015)...might b a fun theme for next year if no one is committed already....


----------



## coldice371 (Feb 1, 2012)

going to be doing twisted fairytales. so excited! have a bunch of ideas and just ordered 800 ft of fake foilage


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Our theme next year is what we're calling "classic Halloween." Think like pumpkin patches, witches, ghosts, etc. I've been the big driver for the Halloween party the past few years, and I tend to pick themes that are more scary and horror-movie inspired. The classic Halloween theme idea came from my wife who likes it more traditional. I think it will be fun especially if it engages my wife a bit more in the year round planning/preparation (she always gets into it but usually more around September/October). Already picked up a CVS headless horseman, a female zombie (who I will make into a witch this year, and then use for a zombie theme in 2016), and a bunch of funkins and JOLs during the 11/1 sales.


----------



## Shortpants (Aug 29, 2014)

We had our weekend long Halloween party this past weekend, and other than the scavenger/treasure hunt being rained out, we had a blast with the Mythical Creatures theme this year. Of course Sunday morning breakfast found us talking about plans for next year. We are discussing superheroes/villains at this point for 2015.


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

I am thinking the scary clown theme since I was one at a party this year


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

Also maybe Saturday Night Live any era or Character from those skits


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, so many good suggestions, dang it....lol

Love that clown costume shadpd, very creepy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so i was asked by a friend to do my Halloween party over at there house in 2015 so the theme is going to be 
The Traveling Haunted Hotel 
and my house i am going to decorated in gypsy / fortune teller theme


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

One year I just want to pull out all my grandin road figures, animation and properly light them and fog it up. Thats it. Maybe call it Grandin Roadkill...I dont know lol.
I must say, the dark wizard of oz is the one so far that has really struck a chord with me. So Original!!! I love the haunted hotel too. One year too I would like just pumpkins everywhere too. Spiders with beef netting completely covering the house would be easy peasy too.

so to sum it up (in order of faves)

1. dark oz
2. pumpkins
3. Grandin Roadkill
3. haunted hotel ( if I have another party def this)
4. Spiders
5. Medieval - Dungeons and dragons of sorts


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> One year I just want to pull out all my grandin road figures, animation and properly light them and fog it up. Thats it. Maybe call it Grandin Roadkill...I dont know lol.
> I must say, the dark wizard of oz is the one so far that has really struck a chord with me. So Original!!! I love the haunted hotel too. One year too I would like just pumpkins everywhere too. Spiders with beef netting completely covering the house would be easy peasy too.
> 
> so to sum it up (in order of faves)
> ...


I was going to do dark oz this year make over a bunch of toy houses for the muchkin town  but since doing it at friends this will wait for another year.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

We're gonna do what is unofficially being called "The Gathering of the Witches". I'm sure we'll come up with a better name. We usually have 3 or 4 ideas we duscuss for like a week or so after our party. Going to Salem ended up being super inspiring. Now, to start researching...


----------



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

I've already planned an "Apocalypse Anarchy" theme for my fundraising party.

Anything from The Purge, radioactive creatures, zombie virus outbreak, and alien invasions will be present. ;]


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was playing with the idea of Evil Egypt, I have always been fascinated with the place and it's history, so I was thinking... bloody, gory pyramids, sphinx, mummies, tombs, pharaoh masks, loads of snakes and beetles a killer Cleopatra, but my Teenage Daughter is wanting Sinister Circus


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a Egyptian board on my pinterest that might help, just follow the link in my signature


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I was such a trendsetter last year for this......



KingOfHalloween said:


> I've already planned an "Apocalypse Anarchy" theme for my fundraising party.
> 
> Anything from The Purge, radioactive creatures, zombie virus outbreak, and alien invasions will be present. ;]


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes you were, I still want to copy your slime and pipes


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

My 2015 Halloween Theme is "Sci-Fi". Probably planning to do some type of crashed spaceship in the yard/on the house. Have plans for a Tardis, a Stargate, and doing up each room of the house as a different movie theme (Cantina from Star Wars, etc).


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

My husband (who humors me every year with this party) thought we should do a "Your worst nightmare" theme...with all things people are afraid of....clowns,...snakes...spiders....zombies...ghosts...etc. When we went to Haunted Overload at one point you entered into a huge 40 foot wooden skull into a vortex of sorts....it was AMAZING...all done with projection. Trying to figure out how to achieve this! 
Always have wanted to do a classic Halloween party....or vintage....
I'm all about repurposing props ...so I keep that in mind when picking a theme!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharonr3106 said:


> I was playing with the idea of Evil Egypt, I have always been fascinated with the place and it's history, so I was thinking... bloody, gory pyramids, sphinx, mummies, tombs, pharaoh masks, loads of snakes and beetles a killer Cleopatra, but my Teenage Daughter is wanting Sinister Circus


mebbe look at my albums, I did a vignette with this theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got the 

Gemmy 

6.4 ft. Wicked Witch of the West with Broom
may have to do dark wizard of oz this year will see LOL


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I am hoping to have the time and energy to hold a party next year. I think I want to aim for a beach party theme, or a golden age/art deco theme. With a beach theme, I can scrounge up discount summer party items around when fall starts. 

If I do a golden age Halloween party, I think we'll end up having to make most of the decorations - but they'll be paper, so that shouldn't be too hard.

I'd love to do a seance, but none of our friends will do that. I really like the tradition of trying to contact Harry Houdini - so maybe something private with that. My husband found a copy of an old book on clairvoyance (A really silly old textbook), so maybe we could play with that.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know why but I'm kinda thinking at this point is a haunted Christmas theme. Maybe a demonic Santa's workshop. There are just so many opportunities here especially with nightmare before Christmas. But yet there would be so many things to make!!!!! And so much fun!!! Someone else had mentioned to me about doing a Disney character theme.??


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Our theme next year is what we're calling "classic Halloween." Think like pumpkin patches, witches, ghosts, etc.


That's sorta my intention too, Vintage Halloween & lots of pumpkins (fake ones mostly). I've got a TON of carved fake pumpkins, I've got about 5-10 that haven't been carved & I'll hit the early sales next year since I didn't make the "after" sales this year, I've been collecting old Ben Cooper/Collegeville costumes & masks, I've got a bunch of repro & real vintage stuff inside anyway so that's where I'm going.

I don't usually have a party but since in 2015 we've got a Saturday Halloween so we'll be having a party. I got to too much trouble decorating inside & out for just 28 kids to see it so party it is!!

Since I'm cutting back & changing up, just giving a heads up that I too will be selling some larger figures like Helsa, the Spider Lady & a couple others. I wanna get rid of stuff that I just don't need or dig anymore to make room for different stuff. I'm not ready for total conversion to inflatables but I need to pare down & change up because it's getting to be too much for so little & it's just too hard for the 2 of us to do it all in one day.

I wanna box up everything first but I will be putting stuff up, hopefully this week.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am going for a " killer klowns from outer space" theme. And we might have the backyard set up like a small
Carnival so the kids can play some games and win stuff.
Anyone who can help me with masks and props, I would love the help. Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

cbonz2002 said:


> I am going for a " killer klowns from outer space" theme. And we might have the backyard set up like a small
> Carnival so the kids can play some games and win stuff.
> Anyone who can help me with masks and props, I would love the help. Thanks!


Oh how I love Killer Klowns from Outer Space! Sadly I have zero clowns so it would be a major investment for me & I'm not willing to go there. But one day I'd love to do Killer Klowns. Not just any clowns though, it'd hafta be those guys.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I am going to do a Pirate theme next year! I did a Ghost Town theme this year and it was amazing fun!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I've considered doing this too. Especially since, when it comes to Christmas decorating, I tend to just add santa hats to my spiders and bats. (Although I do love some of the old fashioned victorian over-decorating.)

You wouldn't necessarily have to do all the Christmas things - and thankfully probably no one would be expecting gifts!

I have a friend who has a fabulous Halloween tree that is left up all year long. It is super sparkly and, when not covered with little bats, eyeballs, and other nifty things, it hosts a bunch of sparkly Dr. Who ornaments. Pretty nifty!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, he looks amazing! I dig the luggage.


----------



## Marza (Sep 21, 2014)

My guests loved my first halloween party and wanted that to become tradition. Im thinking carnevil theme


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

I love to see so many Dark OZ potentials. I had so so much fun doing our event this year. Everyone is still talking about our, the decorations, invite, props etc.... just got another Thank You card in the mail yesterday. 

Mr_synical we did a "Season of the Witch" in 2010 ( if you are looking for another title still).

I have officially decided on an all together dead spin on carnival for 2015.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

alltogetherdead said:


> Usually when I wake up the day after the party my next year theme is crystal clear. Today this was not the case. I don't know if it is because I absolutely loved the theme we did this year so much (Dark side of Oz) or if I am just for once torn in so many directions. My front runners are:
> 
> A Dead Hollywood Theme (it's so different and so open to personal interpretation for costumes)
> A Freak Show (but I think the American Horror Story season will commercialize this too much)
> ...


alltogetherdead .......look around for an army surplus store they usually carry used parachutes


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

theme for 2015
haunted "Scotland" just because "OUTLANDER" don't think anyone has done this I've been working on the "bagpipes and drums" tracks for a month now I tryed to do it this year i made a few thing like a sporan and thats about as far as i got


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Nightmare on Barberry presents 3 STAGES of HORROR.

1) Walkthrough cemetary
2) The haunted mansion ( we are converting last years XMAS TIME IN HELL house)
3) NEW!!! Chuckles Fun House.


----------



## handfulofrubies (Sep 3, 2010)

We don't plan a halloween party in the season, but 2015 will be our third year doing a "summerween" party. We usually hold it in June. Do any of you watch Pretty Little Liars, the special christmas episode? I loved Alison's Crystal Ball and I was inspired. I love how they make everything mysterious with A. It's far from traditional halloween, but I think we'll combine ideas from Narnia, GoT (Winter'S coming) and anything else winter and wicked. It helps that christmas/winter items will be going on sale soon.

Btw, I love the haunted Scotland idea (Outlander) theme. Just an idea, you might think of combining that with Macbeth (and Sleep No More) themes.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Wah, we're taking a break next year. But I've been wanting to do either a Dark Circus or Phobia theme.





pumpkinpie said:


> Yeah hubby wants to skip next year so we have 2 years to prepare for our Deathly Hallows (Dark Harry Potter). But I know as next year gets closer we will both regret it and be in a mad dash to get everything ready.
> 
> We did the CarnEVIL theme a few years ago and I have to say it's been my favorite. As for the phobia themes....all I can say is you have to do a "Are you afraid of the dark" game, just like the TV show....complete with night vision camera and everything. Oh I can just imagine....too fun





dawnski said:


> Ha, that's what I'm thinking!


Just a thought for you guys thinking about taking next year off. Halloween of 2015 lands on a Saturday night. We usually get quite a few toters on weekend nights. Also a good night to have parties. Now, because of leap year, 2016 falls on a Monday night. My husband made me promise to take a year off, so I'm picking 2016. If I have to miss a year, it's going to be on a Monday. But I'm still hoping I can talk him out of that idea. But I have two years to work on him.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I usually start planning my themes a couple of years in advance, so I can pick up things as cheap as I can at thrift stores. I've been collecting dolls for about a year now for my 2015 theme, Island of the Dolls. My kids hate the idea, saying it will scare to many kids. But I'm not going to bloody or gore any dolls. Just age them. And I thought maybe a sounds tape of water washing up on shore, and little kids whispering or laughing. Not to scary, right?

http://www.isladelasmunecas.com/

https://www.google.com/search?q=isl...GNVNvaKo-INonTgYgC&sqi=2&ved=0CCkQsAQ&dpr=0.9


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scareme, I am glad to hear I am not the only one with plans for a couple years out. And you are right, it does help to collect things at better prices. What is doesn't help is our storage situation.  Your theme is really cool, and just a little scary.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Scareme, the doll theme is too creepy for me! I don't like normal, non-spokified dolls though… Even so, it sounds like a really cool idea!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm modifying my theme a bit. Since a ton of golden age Halloween games and such are all about fortune telling, but it's generally all about, "Who will I marry?" and "When will I die?" 

Since most of the people I know do creative things (writers, artists, crafters, etc.), I was thinking I might make fortunes based around that. I want to have silly things, like predicting a project will fail due to ridiculous circumstances (Ie: Aliens will land at your house and delete the files of an award winning manuscript before you can send it to any publishers.) 

I am also thinking there should be some kind of storytelling session. But I don't want to alienate anyone who doesn't want to stand before the group and orate - so I will try and find or create some kind of game for that. 

I intend to hold this party in the middle of the month rather than the end. A lot of the people who might otherwise come will either be at other parties, or preparing for the launch of NaNoWriMo (A month long event where people write a 50,000 word novel by by the end of November. Most people want to start the moment the clock begins ticking, because otherwise they won't finish.)

I'm also going to plan for the party to flop due to unforeseen circumstances. So I think I'll ask people to bring a potluck dish of some kind, because that way there should be enough food for the amount of people who show up. I'll make some seasonal foods, but in an amount that won't be overwhelming as leftovers if no one shows up to eat anything.

I'm debating whether to send out paper invitations. I always want to, but there's never time or postage for me to use in the fall. I think I will aim to do it and see what happens.

Decor is basically going to be orange and black art deco. Lots of black cats with orange outlines (Which is my favorite thing I've seen so far while perusing golden age Halloween decor.)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I usually let my sons decide (if its not too crazy) and then run with the idea. This winter though, I am kinda blue and really not wanting to do anything now. But Im sure I will snap out of it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will be doing my Conjurer's Consortium that I canceled this year. The good news is that I have a lot of props ready. I bought the Madame Misery from Oriental Trading and have 4 or 5 other fortune tellers that I have made. I need to work on the bodies though. The heads and clothes and jewelry are all ready. Just need to flesh out the bodies. 

I will also be using a lot of witches which are my passion. I bought a 6 foot red witch that came from Spirit. I love her and picked her up from a forum member. I also added a few of the 3-4 foot witches to hang from my beams in the living area and a rocking witch from somewhere--can't remember where but think it was Grandin Road.

I have lots of the small tables with the screw off legs and signs and numerous interactive fortune teller and witch games. I can't wait to do this. Will probably do early in the month for party nd then attend my daughters on the 31. She had here first party this year and is committed to doing a haunted house in her basement area.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hoping to do Sleepy Hollow this year!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I already replied to this earlier but I'm doing Insane Asylum.

I haven't been around here in a while, but I want to start coming back more regularly as Halloween is starting to seep back into my brain now that Christmas is over. Not that Halloween ever left, it's just becoming more powerful again.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

ichasiris said:


> I'm pretty sure I already replied to this earlier but I'm doing Insane Asylum.
> 
> I haven't been around here in a while, but I want to start coming back more regularly as Halloween is starting to seep back into my brain now that Christmas is over. Not that Halloween ever left, it's just becoming more powerful again.


Thank god Chriastmas is over now the Haunting Begins!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm doing a haunt called 'Theatre of the Damned'. The story here is that Harry Houdini is summoned by the gypsy using his Book of the Dead. The Book of the Dead is the book that Harry used to learn all of his tricks. It hold all of his secrets. I'm actually making it right now using a sketchbook I got for Christmas.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Sooooooo....

The hubs and I have decided this year we're doing a "From Dusk till Dawn" themed party.

Vampires, sugar skulls, carnitas and Chango beer. We found a place to print a vinyl sign for the infamous "T**** Twister" bar seen in the movie- that will be used just for the adult party (for obvs reasons). 

Wonder if I can get Salma Hayek to drop by? LOL. 

So excited. I still need to upload photos of our last party. 

It has been such a whirlwind since last Halloween


----------



## dendress (Jun 30, 2014)

Sharonr3106 said:


> I was playing with the idea of Evil Egypt, I have always been fascinated with the place and it's history, so I was thinking... bloody, gory pyramids, sphinx, mummies, tombs, pharaoh masks, loads of snakes and beetles a killer Cleopatra, but my Teenage Daughter is wanting Sinister Circus


I told my son this would be the 2015 theme to get him into the idea.

2016 is going to be a Christmas display. My army of skeletons and assorted nasty will put up my decorations (with hilarious 'deadly' results). I move my skeletons every couple days in order to tell a story.

I do not have an Egypt story yet.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

My 50th Biryhday is October 29th I will do Deadly Birthday Party Theme


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Danny-Girl said:


> My 50th Biryhday is October 29th I will do Deadly Birthday Party Theme




Great Idea!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

WHAT??? PIRATES was not your fave??? Blasphemer!! D) Im gonna have you walk the plank....

Saki - it was really easy to find pirate stuff - fyi - people love this stuff- not just for halloween.




pumpkinpie said:


> Yeah hubby wants to skip next year so we have 2 years to prepare for our Deathly Hallows (Dark Harry Potter). But I know as next year gets closer we will both regret it and be in a mad dash to get everything ready.
> 
> We did the CarnEVIL theme a few years ago and I have to say it's been my favorite. As for the phobia themes....all I can say is you have to do a "Are you afraid of the dark" game, just like the TV show....complete with night vision camera and everything. Oh I can just imagine....too fun


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Another tip: rich fabrics even on sale- are going to cost you. So start looking around now if you go with gypsy theme. I bought a bunch for the pirates last year and still at the very end had to run out last minute to joann's with coupons in tow because it wasn't enough "richness" to the fabrics I had bought at thrift stores. I still have them all.



Saki.Girl said:


> i am trying to decided what to do for 2015
> 
> maybe no certain order
> pirates
> ...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You people are addicting. I started earlier last year to do this too. Pinterest my friends....keeps all ideas in one place!!



Paint It Black said:


> Scareme, I am glad to hear I am not the only one with plans for a couple years out. And you are right, it does help to collect things at better prices. What is doesn't help is our storage situation.  Your theme is really cool, and just a little scary.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol....

I think I may b getting my way and going forward with next year's party  I'm hoping I can reuse my pirate stuff for a Freaky Tiki party. I'm really wanting it to look more like a deserted island and think the crates might work great. Now i just need me some cannibals. 

I definetly want to do the big tiki with fire and thought about maybe doing a volcano....we'll see

Hubby wants to do the tiki costume....but now I'm wondering if we should go that route, look like castaways or go as Frankenstein and wife in tropical attire...

And then we can do Survivor challenges...


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

As I mentioned on the thread in General, I'm trying not to marry myself to a theme this early in the season. I have been completely jilted the last two years, and to some extent the one before that. I have several themes more or less in the can and ready to go assuming the weather permits, so most of my energy will be spent upgrading and repairing props. That said....

I really want to get "Four Funerals and a Wedding" out of my head and onto my yard. An enormous amount of planning and purchasing has happened for it, and quality-wise it should represent a huge step forward for me. My new outdoor space even lends itself to some good layouts for each element of the haunt (wedding space, food & gift area, funerals). It also requires a massive number of laborers and I'm hoping I can bribe them with a small party the night before to get them really revved for the big day.

Barring that, I might go for my much smaller and more compartmentalized "Museum of Oddities." The nice thing about that theme is that any one element doesn't require any other, so if I need something to toss out quickly and pull back inside just as fast, it's the way to go. Bonus: HF members came up with some truly awesome exhibit ideas on my brainstorming thread lo these many months/years ago. 

What I can't quite get out of my head, however, is "The Ways of Magic" - a series of vignettes portraying people performing various magic rituals (séance, necromancy, summoning demons, you name it). Despite being severely lighting-challenged, I have some vague notions for how to make glowing magic circles and other cool lighting effects to make some aspects of it really pop, inspired largely by panels in graphic novels such as those in the attached photos. 

In other words, who the heck knows what will be on my lawn come October 31st!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I was going to do a pirate theme this year but MatrixMom ruined that for me. 

Then I thought I would do a carnival theme but all of Florida is a carnival... Everyone would point at me and say "look there's another snowbird"! 

Ugh that's sooo out..... 

So I decided I would do something different this year.....

Zombies......


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought the coolest pirate book today at GW. It is a hardback kids book, but is great. It has maps and some cool graphics. I might have to do a pirates of the Caribbean witch or two.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

I like to do murder mystery parties. This year it is a witchy themed one, and it's going to be girls only.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LadyIce, you got me at the word witchy! I also love murder mysteries! I have an all female Be WITCHY bash and would love to know more. I need a new twist for it since I also do a general party. Do you buy or write your game. I would love to know more and how to look into this.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> LadyIce, you got me at the word witchy! I also love murder mysteries! I have an all female Be WITCHY bash and would love to know more. I need a new twist for it since I also do a general party. Do you buy or write your game. I would love to know more and how to look into this.


I'm not creative enough to write a murder mystery party, so I always end up buying them. If you google "murder mystery party" you will find several sites where you and purchase and download the mysteries.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

How about a swashbuckling zombie carnival theme? Zombies of Penzance? 



oaklawn Crematory said:


> I was going to do a pirate theme this year but MatrixMom ruined that for me.
> 
> Then I thought I would do a carnival theme but all of Florida is a carnival... Everyone would point at me and say "look there's another snowbird"!
> 
> ...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> How about a swashbuckling zombie carnival theme? Zombies of Penzance?


That's a very interesting idea! I like it !


----------



## SullivanScarefest (Jan 17, 2015)

Some very cool ideas on this thread!!! A lot of good ideas for next year 
This year we are planning a Psycho Circus & Sideshow theme. We have a living room on the main floor that will be the "circus" area. The downstairs will be the "sideshow". The general game plan is to make the circus room feel like you are inside a tent using fabric or scene setters on the walls. Then an assortment of creepy clowns/circus related props/spookiness. Downstairs for the "sideshow" I was thinking part side show performer displays/props, and part Captain Spauldings's Museum of Monsters and Madmen. (displays/jars with odd objects in them) We had an "Asylum" as part of our theme last year, and I had a bunch of lab jars I am going to repurpose  
Good luck everyone with your planning!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Our theme is going to be witch themed for the main part, and NBC themed in a different area of the house.


----------



## joey (Oct 22, 2005)

*Whats your 2015 theme*

I could have sworn there was a thread with a ton of Tempt Your Fate ideas on this forum somewhere but I cant find it....can somebody help me please? Thank you


----------



## willson joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow sounds good and *very good ideas* all of you shared with us.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

My neighbors & I collaborate every year, this year is arachnophobia! I've been collecting the rope style spiderwebs since Nov 1. Just need a couple more & some black lights. Can't wait!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

This year we're doing "What are you afraid of?" A different phobia in each room. I'm thinking psyco clowns, evil doll room, bug room, black/dark room, etc.


----------



## Bradleys Nightmare (Nov 4, 2014)

Killer Clown CarnEvil


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, what a cool idea! Don't forget the number 13, water, heights, & public speaking! I bet it turns out great!


----------



## Jenny Greenteeth (Mar 24, 2015)

Last year we had a voodoo-thenme and I'm planning on a murder mystery this year. My brother-in-law and his wife always refuses to dress up, so hoping this theme will force them into some sort of costume.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

We are doing a pirates theme this year!


----------



## Larry Russell (Mar 22, 2015)

Me and my wife are planning are first party this year and doing a voodoo theme party.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is a cool theme with lots of potential, Larry Russell. Where is Sand Springs? I live in North Texas and daughter in Ardmore.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

This year I will add a Hotel Lobby walk through in my lounge room…first time using indoors. So I guess my main theme will be the Haunted Hotel however I do have different scenes/themes that I set up outside. This year it will be more structured with part of the front yard as a cemetery, another section of the yard with witches and cauldron and a section in front of the garage set up as a Butchers Shop. Last year my bff and her family joined us for ToTs and we ended up sitting outside with a picnic blanket, snacks and drinks as ToTs came by so this year hubby is going to set up a bbq next to the butchers table and cook sausages for us and any ToTs neighbours that would like something to eat. Being set up next to body parts, I don't think we'll have many takers on the food. lol.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

I mentioned in another thread that the theme for this year's party is "A NIGHTmare AT THE MUSEUM". Our decor and assorted props will be based loosely on the Ben Stiller movies, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Tomb Raider, TV Show "Oddities", etc.

We'll have...so far...

A lamp post sign at the curb
Museum Sign above the entry
Creepy Gate/Front Door

MAIN HALL (living room)
-Information Desk with a Costco Skelly Night Watchman, Big Illuminated Globe, brochures
-Ginormous 2 headed pterodactyl hanging from the 2 story high ceiling, 8-10 ft long/wide (made from lightweight rigid foam)
-Live Band (The Dead Ringers) in our reading/music alcove
-Lightning Effect (Lights Alive Fire Fly)
-Assorted displays of miniature skeletons, animals

EGYPTIAN HALL (dining room)
-Tomb/Altar with the food on display
-Hieroglyphics on all the walls
-Life-size Sarcophagus in corner

JUNGLE EXPLORERS HALL (family room, we have a lot of tiki stuff already)
-Tiki Bar
-Shrunken Head Display
-Assorted Costco Skellies in ragged explorer gear
-Big Screen TV with images/movies to be determined
-Comfy seating

FAMOUS EXPLORERS GRAVEYARD (backyard)
-Fire Pit

WAREHOUSE (garage to decked out like the last scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark, crates, boxes, etc.)
-Photo pop background
-Ouija Board on table/crate

I have received a bunch of great ideas from many of you on this great site! Thanks!


----------



## Larry Russell (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you, we hope it works out. The town is in Oklahoma near Tulsa.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Hmm, not even certain that we'll have a party this year, and every year seems like it gets tougher to come up with a theme! if we had one, maybe a haunted funhouse or a witches coven. All these years and I've never done a witch theme. Crazy, I know!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

RedSonia, you definitely need to do witches!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have already started brainstorming 2016 ideas. I like the idea of Ghosts in the Graveyard but also like The corn field with scarecrows Jack o lanterns and camp fire tales. But my kids want The Munsters!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm contemplating a Star Wars theme, but there is a dearth of female roles really for the ladies to get into, which kind of makes it unfortunate from a thematic standpoint for costumes and such. 

But damn if I wouldn't love to make my front yard all Star Wars'd out.


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

This year I am doing a "sleepy border town" theme. I am planning on decorating western ghost town/day of the dead. I am really excited!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Check out a thread by Paint It Black last year. She did a great western ghost town theme. Lots of inspiration there for you.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I made a group for this years circus/carnival themed individuals. I figured might be a great place for us to share ideas post photographs and help each other out. The group is called 2015-Carnival/Circus/Clown themed Haunts


----------



## booooooberry (Jul 31, 2014)

i plan parties for our office and i was REALLY counting on being at a new job this year so i gave it my all last year with the theme being famous dead people.....now that i'm stuck there for another year i'm scrambling to try and find ideas......it's an office of about 15 people and they all range from people that participate 1000% to those that could not be bothered with any attempt at fun.......i would love to do a harry potter theme party but i know the majority of my coworkers would balk at the idea.....my son acquired this guy recently and i think he would be a great addition..... also thought of a toga party.....i think that would be easy for everyone to participate in but it's just so blah......been reading through the forum for ideas and i like the freaky tiki idea so i may just go with that....the challenge now begins on how to do this for as little as possible in a small office......


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

For the first year, we are going with a theme and doing Insane Asylum


----------



## groundskeeper (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm also going with a star wars theme this year. I've already picked up a yoda and have a few ideas for the yard.


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Looking at turning my garage into something like " The Musuem of Unnatural Artifacts" - so thing like MIB - cages with creatures - strange artifacts ( werewolf head mount, the stake used to kill Dracula, etc.)


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I was going to do a Golden Age themed party, but now I'll have less time to plan, so I wanted something simpler. Recently I watched a bunch of Bill Nye the Science Guy episodes on Netflix, and got nostalgic for the fun experiments I got to do as a kid. So now I am set on doing a Mad Science party. I'll be setting up some fun home experiments with a Halloween twist, and also inviting people to bring their own favorite experiment. (Or to let me know what it is so I can gather up supplies.) This should be inexpensive to do, but also provide plenty of entertainment during the party.

I'll start my own thread on it soon. should be fun!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

OOOOH. That sounds great! Kind of like a Museum of the Weird.


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

Harliquinn said:


> My 2015 Halloween Theme is "Sci-Fi". Probably planning to do some type of crashed spaceship in the yard/on the house. Have plans for a Tardis, a Stargate, and doing up each room of the house as a different movie theme (Cantina from Star Wars, etc).


Harliquinn, I'd love to hear your ideas for this theme. We are going a Sci-Fi theme this year as well in recognition of the new Star Wars Movie coming out in December. I plan to use our old papasan chair (flipped upside down) as the frame for a crashed flying saucer in the yard with lights and fog machine underneath.


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

MT_Grave said:


> Looking at turning my garage into something like " The Musuem of Unnatural Artifacts" - so thing like MIB - cages with creatures - strange artifacts ( werewolf head mount, the stake used to kill Dracula, etc.)


This sounds great. Last year we did classic universal monsters with a Frankenstein lab in the garage. We stapled black plastic sheeting all around, had old Frank on a table, and shelves filed with brains, rats, etc in glass jars with water. We painted everything up with black light reactive paint and had black lights inside as well as strobe lights. It looked really great! Just some ideas...


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

GodOfThunder said:


> I'm contemplating a Star Wars theme, but there is a dearth of female roles really for the ladies to get into, which kind of makes it unfortunate from a thematic standpoint for costumes and such.
> 
> But damn if I wouldn't love to make my front yard all Star Wars'd out.


You could expand it to sci-fi which opens it up to other female roles like Star Trek, Ripley from Aliens, Gamora from Guardians of the Galaxy, etc...


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> My neighbors & I collaborate every year, this year is arachnophobia! I've been collecting the rope style spiderwebs since Nov 1. Just need a couple more & some black lights. Can't wait!


Another idea - which someone else from this forum suggested and I wish I could remember who - is to get beef netting and use it to create spider webs. A large roll is inexpensive and makes a ton of webs. You stretch it tight and use scissors to slash it and it creates very creepy webs.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm really stumped. I feel like I've done everything with enough scope:

Hitchcock
Carnevil
Deadwood - Home of the De-ranged
Asylum for the Criminally Insane
Salem Witch Trials
Classic Monsters
Fairytales

Not into Zombies or Pirates. Covered Vampires, Witches and Werewolves in other themes. 

Maybe a Haunted Hotel or Vaudeville....

SIGH!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Kind of warming up to the Haunted Hotel idea or as someone on here called it a Dead and Breakfast - ha! ha! - love that.

Like the idea of a Demented Chef with bloodied chef hat and cleaver and a full kitchen/dining area. Jars of body parts and disgusting condiments, harvesting food stuffs and poisoned plants in the graveyard and garden....great character and I know just the haunter to play the part. 

The only thing that's keeping me off this idea is I just did Hitchcock with the Bates Motel. Seems too close of a resurrection with the lobby and all. 

Maybe I can come up with another theme that will incorporate the Demented Chef. Jobs gone wrong?


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

That's what I did last year! Misty Rose Dead and Breakfast! You could do almost anything. I had a doll room with a deranged mother and child, a long hallway with Sam at the end, a window with a spirit, someone with an axe and severed heads dangling from the top, etc. You can see the pictures and everything on my website: http://www.moeshalloween.com/photos.html


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Maybe you could do a sort of Fear Factor type haunt, where you play on people's fears and one of them is the Demented chef.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

maureenpr said:


> Maybe you could do a sort of Fear Factor type haunt, where you play on people's fears and one of them is the Demented chef.


I like the universal fear theme. Insects, buried alive, dolls, monster in the closet....I don't know how many people have a fear of demented chefs but I'm sure I could tweak the theme. Thanks, Maureenpr! I'm going to give this some more thought.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm going to do a '....things that go bump in the night' theme. You know....Ghoulies and ghosties and long legged beasties....

All primal and universal fears and creep outs.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Palladino, have you ever seen the Cornish Litany postcards? There are a bunch, first published in 1905 IIRC, created by several different companies. Pollperro Press put out a series of perhaps the best known ones that feature art that's somehow simultaneously whimsical and creepy; they might help serve as inspiration. 

There's also a CL mug or jug - can't recall which - that was produced by one of the big name pottery companies; I've only see it once and it sold for pretty big bucks on evilBay.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> BTW, I am going to sell off many of my Western accessories after Halloween, so let me know if there is anything of interest. Would certainly set it aside for anyone here.
> 
> I usually go to the annual high school and church rummage sales around here to find stuff all year. Already hit the Freaky Tiki jackpot when there was what looked like a whole huge pile of Luau party items being sold at the high school sale. I bought almost all of it. That's one reason to have that theme next year, rather than keep storing it. Planning on using lots of DT grass skirts too!


Does this include items you received in reapers? If so, I may like a few things


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueFrog said:


> Palladino, have you ever seen the Cornish Litany postcards? There are a bunch, first published in 1905 IIRC, created by several different companies. Pollperro Press put out a series of perhaps the best known ones that feature art that's somehow simultaneously whimsical and creepy; they might help serve as inspiration.
> 
> There's also a CL mug or jug - can't recall which - that was produced by one of the big name pottery companies; I've only see it once and it sold for pretty big bucks on evilBay.


Thanks - I'll check it out!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

For a number of reasons (including making it easy for guests to find appropriate costumes) I don't push a single theme. I do have themed areas though. This year the 2 most dramatically changed plans are for a completely new bayou/swamp area upstairs (the first significant deviation from the Gothic Castle theme), and for a lot more drama put into the ever-present mad lab (à Dr. Frankenstein).


----------



## Dorcha (Jun 24, 2015)

Lizzie Borden! In the process of making house facade. Daughter will play Lizzie and I will play the dying mother. Lizzie's father will be played by a dummy resting on the settee. First year enclosing the walkway with black plastic to create a tunnel.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

For the first time ever... I am pretty sure I am going to have a Halloween party! And I can't wait! 

No particular theme, just generic, creepy, classy halloween and *hopefully* everyone wears a costume (family friendly party)

Hopefully my grandfather (who lives with us) health cooperates, but for the first time I have a house and yard large enough (its the house I grew up in) so really looking forward to it. Will have to post pics of the house later on....


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Halloween parties are such great fun! That is how a lot of people get into haunting because it starts with a party! My husband and I were married on Halloween so that we could celebrate our anniversary with a party and now it has turned into so much more! Here is my pinterest boards for Halloween food, decor, haunting etc. https://www.pinterest.com/chefjuli/ Can't wait to see what you come up with! Take pictures and video!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey all. It's been a while since I have been on. Finally sold my victorian in IL &#55357;&#56873; I will miss my haunted home. Anyway bought a small farm in IN last Oct. Anyway, we are planning to do a swamp witch/Voodoo in front and pet cemetery and haunted trails in back. I may start a thread to get some ideas. I


----------



## teamtimtam (Feb 8, 2015)

This year we are doing a house of 1000 corpses. We are going to ask that the guests come as a killer or a victim. Should be fun. Working on the dr satan tombstone now...


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm doing a "Swamp/Bayou (with witch items mixed in)" theme this year!
But I'll keep the "Swamp/Bayou" theme next year (and years later), but add "sub-theme(s)" in the future; [like voodoo, etc.])
I know a set designer/prop guy that lends me his *MEGA* fogger (talking "white out" conditions if it runs for longer than 10 mins consecutively!)  
So that will be fun!

Happy Haunting, Jack


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

witchy poo said:


> Hey all. It's been a while since I have been on. Finally sold my victorian in IL �� I will miss my haunted home. Anyway bought a small farm in IN last Oct. Anyway, we are planning to do a swamp witch/Voodoo in front and pet cemetery and haunted trails in back. I may start a thread to get some ideas. I


I would LOVE some "swamp/voodoo" themed ideas, too!
(As I'm theming my Halloween Display ("Swamp/Bayou") for now on...

-Jack

-jack


----------



## Suzy (Mar 10, 2015)

Doing the 7 Deadly Sins theme this year. Last year was clowns/carnival.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

its my first 'real' halloween party (never had a place big enough for one before) and i dont have a 'theme'- i do more of the classic/ creepy halloween.  

cant go wrong with that


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Last year we did a haunted circus, and this year we're doing a pumpkin patch theme. My mom also moved in next door, and we're doing a graveyard for her yard.


----------



## PennyCash (Aug 29, 2013)

Palladino said:


> Kind of warming up to the Haunted Hotel idea or as someone on here called it a Dead and Breakfast - ha! ha! - love that.
> 
> Like the idea of a Demented Chef with bloodied chef hat and cleaver and a full kitchen/dining area. Jars of body parts and disgusting condiments, harvesting food stuffs and poisoned plants in the graveyard and garden....great character and I know just the haunter to play the part.
> 
> ...


I can totally picture this done, made me think of IZombie (TV show) and how they have that restaurant store front. One room as the freezer, one room for processing (chain, hooks holding body parts), one as the holding area (people in cages), one room where they used the leftovers (skin clothing, lampshades, bone furniture), piles of bodies in bags and the "Chef" creates the masterpieces in the kitchen. A name however hasn't solidified in my minds eye yet but something foodie or a play on one of those cooking contest shows like "Master Chef". 'Last chef standing', 'Carnivores fine dining', 'Gordon's (Gordon Ramsey) gone bad', 'food for thought', or 'Tastebuds' just off the top of my head. Just my humbly deranged opinion


----------



## Gardenchick (Jul 31, 2015)

This year I am having an Old Wild West party. Making the costumes for my husband and myself as a Sheriff and a Saloon Girl. I am trying to think of ways to decorate in and old fashioned way, and would welcome any suggestions. So far I have purchased burlap tablecloths for the kitchen and dining room. We are sending out invitations on wanted posters. Hay bales might work for outside, but I think it will make too much mess indoors, where the party will be.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Gardenchick said:


> This year I am having an Old Wild West party. Making the costumes for my husband and myself as a Sheriff and a Saloon Girl. I am trying to think of ways to decorate in and old fashioned way, and would welcome any suggestions. So far I have purchased burlap tablecloths for the kitchen and dining room. We are sending out invitations on wanted posters. Hay bales might work for outside, but I think it will make too much mess indoors, where the party will be.


Hey Gardenchick, check out the stuff from Oriental Trading for your Wild West Party ~

A cardboard stockade that can also be a picture prop - http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/browse/processProductsCatalog?mode=Searching&sku=13703515

A nice spooky background with an abandoned farmhouse - http://www.orientaltrading.com/haun...anner-a2-13703545-11-0.fltr?xsaleSku=13703551

And do a search there for "western" or "cowboy" and you will find a lot of neat party & costume stuff to choose from. Good luck with your party!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gardenchick, several did this or a similar theme last year. Search back and find some great photos. I think it was Paint It Black who did this theme with some wonderful props.


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

Last year we did carnevil and I thought about doing insane asylum this year but we bought so much carnevil stugg on 90% clearance last year I think we have to stick to it this year again. It was a great theme, but really i just throw everything i have out there to eat up space, since we have a huge yard. Here is my husband last year.... this is after he kept saying he didnt want to dress up, in the end I think he had the most fun.


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

Last year we did carnevil and I thought about doing insane asylum this year but we bought so much carnevil stugg on 90% clearance last year I think we have to stick to it this year again. It was a great theme, but really i just throw everything i have out there to eat up space, since we have a huge yard. Here is my husband last year.... this is after he kept saying he didnt want to dress up, in the end I think he had the most fun.
View attachment 247924


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Does this include items you received in reapers? If so, I may like a few things


No way! I never part with the wonderful gifts you and others here have made and given to me. They are all special memories and treasures!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Your husband looks great. I think the inner child came out that day! 



Janie Ruiz said:


> Last year we did carnevil and I thought about doing insane asylum this year but we bought so much carnevil stugg on 90% clearance last year I think we have to stick to it this year again. It was a great theme, but really i just throw everything i have out there to eat up space, since we have a huge yard. Here is my husband last year.... this is after he kept saying he didnt want to dress up, in the end I think he had the most fun.
> View attachment 247924


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I haven't been on the board for goodness knows how long! Hi again, all! *waves* But I'm back because for the first time in years, we are having a Halloween party again!

We moved into such a small flat, we couldn't really have a party, but we do have a garden.. and this year the husband is on board to try a theme I've always wanted to do... the Voodoo on the Bayou theme. We're going to rig up some shelter in case the weather is unfavourable, and make the yard look like a creepy swamp, filled with voodoo goodness. As Halloween is a Saturday this year (WOOHOO!) we're starting the party at dusk, with the bbq going to cook up some great Louisiana inspired spooky foods. I'm making themed cocktails and am going to create some sort of Marie Laveau inspired costume. I can't wait!


----------



## zalik98 (Oct 6, 2014)

This year - it's the Demon's Ball! I have a black evening gown with crimson gloves, black sclera contacts, red 3D-printed horns, and a GORGEOUS skull with moth headpiece from Etsy. My hubby will be sleek in all black with a slender crimson tie and his white/black horns. And our 20-month old twins will be dressed up in their gothic red and black dress (for girl) and suspender suit (for boy) with their own horns. 

Dinner will be out of a dead guy on the table, with an actual goat's head for his head (and we will actually eat the brains), and actual fried bugs crawling all over the rest of the food laid out as if it were his insides. 

Now I just need a way to make my nice wine glasses a little edgier - because the plastic black ones are just not going to cut it this year,...

Can't wait!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

zalik98 said:


> Now I just need a way to make my nice wine glasses a little edgier - because the plastic black ones are just not going to cut it this year,...
> 
> Can't wait!


my pinterest pics to the rescue...click on links on my pinterest page for how tos


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Like Magickbean, we too are turning our yard into a swamp scene with voodoo tweaks. We're calling it Blackwater swamp and we have alligators, snakes, spiders, and even a wolf that I have created using one of those moving wired reindeer you can find everywhere at Christmas. It looks awesome! We're building a bridge for the TOTs to cross over the "water" - it's actually silver mylar - and then they will enter Marie LeVeau's cabin. I will be reading fortunes and they will have to risk putting their hand in the smoking cauldron in order to pull out their bag o' treats. My biggest project is going to be building several cypress trees. I plan to use the 10" PVC pipe as the base, cover it with woodgrain adhesive shelf paper and vines. Then I'm going to drill holes and insert branches around the bottom to resemble the cypress trees roots. Spanish moss will hang from the upper branches. I'm even planning on creating a wrecked rowboat at the edges of the "water" with a half eaten skeleton in it and a nest with alligator eggs in it. Really excited this year!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

1. I love that this thread was started before Halloween 2014. 
2. There's some great ideas in here!
3. It's the year of the great pumpkin for us. Taking a year off from the "wow" factor and just screening Charlie Brown on the garage. Will have some hay bales in the driveway for seating, a pumpkin patch, and if I'm feeling frisky...a photo opp booth. Will likely stay in the yard and serve popcorn/treats there rather than at the door. We have lots of littles and families.


----------



## milesaway52 (Aug 25, 2015)

My room mates and I are all chemistry majors, so, now that we have a great apartment, I want to do a corrupted Alchemist's Atelier/Apothecary. I plan on making a historically accurate medieval Kirtle for my alchemist costume.

Ideas:
Low Form 250 mL beakers are reasonably priced on amazon,
We have a lot of glassware already, so I will be printing out eerie labels.
Oral syringes are cheap in bulk, so we'll have real "shots"
I plan on making the interior look worn down.
I know calligraphy well enough to make some alchemist scrolls and pin them on the wall to make it look like the alchemist lost her mind. 
My brother has a buncha halloween props, so I can make it look like I tried but failed a homunculus experiment.
I plan on making some fake candles posted on this forum.


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

Ours is always a version of Zombies, this year it is 1960s themed Zombies. They can come as 1960s survivors too. Should be fun seeing a lot of zombie hippies hanging out.


----------



## Galewarning (Aug 31, 2015)

Love all the creative ideas! 2014 was a Pirate themed murder mystery set at Mad Opal's Voodoo Shack in the Bayou. 2015 will be the Bloodsucker's Ball. We are currently in the process of turning our teeny tandem home into a Gothic Mansion. I am working on the fireplace which will serve as a convenient photo op spot. I can hardly wait to see what my guests do to surprise me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shebear1, I love the idea of Marie LeVeau cabin!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shebear1, I love the idea of Marie LeVeau cabin! 

Milesaway 52, I wish I could do Calligraphy. I am doing a Conjurer's Consortium and wish that I had some alchemist looking charts or scrolls. Be sure to post some pics for us to see.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

zalik98 said:


> Now I just need a way to make my nice wine glasses a little edgier - because the plastic black ones are just not going to cut it this year,...
> 
> Can't wait!


I had good results with those potion bottle labels on my wine glasses. They are pretty popular right now, so I'm sure you could find some that aren't as bright and cheery as the ones I used.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

No theme for us this year, although we're doing Lip Sync Battle as a big party game and my yard decorations are going to be Star Wars themed.


----------



## milesaway52 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm going to do some more research on the symbols and terminology of alchemy, I want it to be authentic and creepy. I just bought a bunch more bottles. I'll be sure to post whatever I make


----------



## jenericaz (Jul 6, 2014)

Party Like a_ (dead) _Rock Star! 
Still early in the planning stages, so I'd welcome any ideas. Looking through old threads & getting ideas from other Dead Celeb themes + someone's fantastic LipSync Battle instructions. 
Debating decor... creepy haunted, ethereal heavenly, or CBGB/Whiskey a Go-Go vibe...


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

We are doing a Spooky Speakeasy - Ghostly Gatsby 1920's Theme. Gonna have fun with this one!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

We opted out of a themed party this year. When we were still planning on hosting a party we were going to do Day of the Dead. Last year we did a Freaky Tiki and I had loads of fun with it. My favorite themed year was when we did a Freak Show themed party. 

The public library I work for on the 5th year of annual Halloween parties and this year is a circus.


----------



## missmandylion (Oct 6, 2013)

Have been trying to find a way to incorporate all of my past themes in to one party (cut down on costs...hopefully). Am doing a bunch of different themed rooms (clowns/carnevil, spiders, bugs, asylum, drowning/underwater) so thought of going with a generalized "scary theme". Just sent out the save the date invite yesterday, so stoked!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

missmandylion said:


> Have been trying to find a way to incorporate all of my past themes in to one party (cut down on costs...hopefully). Am doing a bunch of different themed rooms (clowns/carnevil, spiders, bugs, asylum, drowning/underwater) so thought of going with a generalized "scary theme". Just sent out the save the date invite yesterday, so stoked!
> View attachment 252717


MissMandyLion,

I wanted to let you know that four years ago, we hosted a huge neighborhood costume party, but to make things even more interesting, we used all of our collection of Halloween props and decorations to spread out throughout the house and yard in little vignettes and individual props. Then as the guests arrived, they were given a numbered piece of paper and a pen, and were told that they had 30 minutes to go throughout the house and grounds and name as many of the Halloween/Sci Fi movies they could figure out from the decorations. We had set up 58 different movies from the 1950's camp film "Them" to "Children of the Corn", "Arachnophobia", "Alien:, and everything in between. Everyone had a blast and now we get asked every year when we are going to do that again!


----------



## lex223 (Sep 10, 2015)

We're shaping ours around the theme Murder House, based on the first season of American Horror Story


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Invitations done!! Front, Inside & Back


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I was going to do Serial killer theme, with inspiration from famous killers, and shows/movies like CSI, Criminal Minds, Silence of the Lambs, Seven, Dexter etc. Right now, it looks as though the party may get cancelled tho  I was going to do killroom style decoration -a lot of plastic and a lot of fake blood, and a winking murder game, and some creepy details for the decorations and table. here is the invitation I made.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hollows Eva, that is great. I hope you are able to work out and use the building on another date and have your party. Good luck!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Hollows Eva -- love the video! Great work.


----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

"London Nightmare" for me ! 
I will make the dark area of Whitechapel, there will be a street in Victorian times where there is a dangerous Jack the Ripper! There will also be a pharmacy where Dr. Jekyll realizes his experiences ... I started the decoration


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Hollows Eva I love the video! hope you get to have your party. I would be too scared to come 
Xode I love your elaborate scenes. Great work!
This year our outdoor theme is arachnophobia. It is always hit or miss with the weather. Hopefully all of the web can stand up to snow


----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank's !


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

]Xode: Your set designs are awesome! I am currently reading a book centered around Thomas De Quincey and the Ratcliffe Murders. Very spooky stuff!


----------



## dhall79 (Sep 20, 2015)

Last year zombies.

This year is skeletons in the graveyard. 

Next year, maybe sasquatch.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Xode said:


> "London Nightmare" for me !
> I will make the dark area of Whitechapel, there will be a street in Victorian times where there is a dangerous Jack the Ripper! There will also be a pharmacy where Dr. Jekyll realizes his experiences ... I started the decoration
> 
> View attachment 256502
> View attachment 256501


This is all wonderfully done; I'm anxious to see what the finished product looks like!

I'm hopeful for a full-blown thread to detail the entire display after The Big Day...thanks for sharing.


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

Our theme is "Nightmare De' ja' Vue. We are doing elements of the past 6 years in all areas of the house, basement and backyard. I am so happy to be able to reuse props from previous themes that have been in boxes!


----------



## belladonna (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm late in the game, but we've went with a dead pirate theme... so excited!


----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you very much, I also hope that the final result will be fine  ! Appointment 31 to know haha !


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

dixiemama said:


> Our theme is "Nightmare De' ja' Vue. We are doing elements of the past 6 years in all areas of the house, basement and backyard. I am so happy to be able to reuse props from previous themes that have been in boxes!
> 
> View attachment 257067


Gorgeous invitation and I love the theme! Such a great idea!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> Our theme is "Nightmare De' ja' Vue. We are doing elements of the past 6 years in all areas of the house, basement and backyard. I am so happy to be able to reuse props from previous themes that have been in boxes!
> 
> What a wonderful idea!! I had not thought about doing something like that.


----------



## Guanaco_sensei (Sep 21, 2015)

Our halloween party theme this year is post apocalypse :3, Here's the invitation I made for our guests. I'm going to build a Decontamination chamber in the front of the house where guests will have to be cleared for entry into the shelter. I'm building a prop yellow jumpsuit man which I'll hook up to a smoke machine with some fans and some dryer hose and a green LED to make it look like a decontamination spray. 

I'll use a picaboo controller to add some lights to the relay and abunch of other cool stuff. Can't wait!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, love this so much. Your graphic is to die for. I have to learn how to do some of that stuff.


----------



## Guanaco_sensei (Sep 21, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> OMG, love this so much. Your graphic is to die for. I have to learn how to do some of that stuff.


Hey, Printersdevil! Thanks very much. I used Photoshop for the graphic and just used some of my fav video games for inspiration (the fonts are from the Fallout 3 video game).  

I'd love to help should you ever need it. 

Cheers!


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you! It's one of my favorite invites yet. A little fun with Photoshop and Illustrator goes a long way!


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's my skull archway I just completed.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Ragged Grin, Harvest of The Skrews

The three Skrew Sisters attempts to lure unsuspecting ToTs to linger past midnight, thus being trapped in Ragged Grin forever, cornfield setting


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Insidious!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

jenericaz said:


> Party Like a_ (dead) _Rock Star!
> Still early in the planning stages, so I'd welcome any ideas. Looking through old threads & getting ideas from other Dead Celeb themes + someone's fantastic LipSync Battle instructions.
> Debating decor... creepy haunted, ethereal heavenly, or CBGB/Whiskey a Go-Go vibe...


Call me weird but I've always wanted to do Janis, Jim and Jimi skeletons and tombstones.


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

Just picked this spider up at Costco for $39


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great spider, and not a half-bad price! (Sweet shot, too!)


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's the progress so far.


----------



## Kari T (Oct 5, 2013)

Coming to this thread a bit late, our 2015 party was last weekend and it was an Alice in Wonderland theme. We love costume parties so much, we do 2 a year; Halloween and Springtime. Our Spring party will be a Pirate party, for which we have already begun to plan and buy for. Currently working on next year's Halloween theme, undecided as of yet.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Witches ball this year ?


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

The 2015 theme is 'Horticultural Horror'. 

The notion is that the home, and entire property has been taken over by pumpkins, vines, and generally vicious plants:


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

I was planning to do a facade but I don't have enough time
View attachment 265699


----------



## Bewitched22 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm another late comer to this thread! And another person doing the Hotel theme.. Mine is The Nevermore Hotel. Here are just a few things I did...


----------

